# No contact delivery, no tip either



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

No possibility of tip..


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I’m assuming that the only reason you took it was because you have a guarantee in your area?


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

What app is that?


----------



## Real Senorita (Mar 28, 2020)

any one still delivering for less then 10$ tip is taking a great risk with his/her life AND his/her love ones.

If you dnt care about yourself, think about your loved ones


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I agree, $10+ tips eliminates risk of viral infection


----------



## Real Senorita (Mar 28, 2020)

Prawn Connery said:


> I agree, $10+ tips eliminates risk of viral infection


no it does not.

but if u r desperate to deliver today then atleast 15 dollar for max 30 minutes order provides u a risk assesment opportunity


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> No possibility of tip..
> View attachment 438774


What platform is this?


----------



## Real Senorita (Mar 28, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> What platform is this?


GrubHub
& if u rejects this, he will be put on a time out for
30mins-1hr
talk about Modern Slavery


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Real Senorita said:


> any one still delivering for less then 10$ tip is taking a great risk with his/her life AND his/her love ones.
> 
> If you dnt care about yourself, think about your loved ones


you just put a price tag of $9.99 on ur life!


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> What platform is this?


it's GrubHub, they give you a per hour guarantee in a lot of markets, however if you decline an order you lose the guarantee for the whole day. So let's say your market promises you $10 an hour and you schedule yourself for 10 hours, that means you're going to make a minimum of $100. So let's say your second delivery of the day is that and you decline it, then you're on your own for the rest of the day, it sucks in a market that's kind of dead when that happens. Oh by the wayGrubHub pays $.22 a mile so they can GTFO


----------



## Real Senorita (Mar 28, 2020)

x100 said:


> you just put a price tag of $9.99 on ur life!


not me
i m at home watching billionaires boy club 
just helping those who are desperate (for
whatever reason) to deliver in this once a history pandemic


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> No possibility of tip..
> View attachment 438774


MAN
I WAS GETTING $10.00 TIPS IN THE HOOD.

YOU DELIVERING FOR THE WRONG PEOPLE !


----------



## Real Senorita (Mar 28, 2020)

hit the reject button for any thing less then 15$ / 30 minutes = less then 10 mile total run


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> it's GrubHub, they give you a per hour guarantee in a lot of markets, however if you decline an order you lose the guarantee for the whole day. So let's say your market promises you $10 an hour and you schedule yourself for 10 hours, that means you're going to make a minimum of $100. So let's say your second delivery of the day is that and you decline it, then you're on your own for the rest of the day, it sucks in a market that's kind of dead when that happens. Oh by the wayGrubHub pays $.22 a mile so they can GTFO


There's always a catch..

It's like "pro status" with uber. Yeah you'll know about how much and direction but if you decline it you'll risk losing "pro status '

I swear if these companies put half as much effort into making money for both drivers and the company as they do finding ways to trying to screw is we'd all be happy

MFers!


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Prius13 said:


> No possibility of tip..
> View attachment 438774


This is a non tippers dream . Shuffle it and eat the food.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> There's always a catch..
> 
> It's like "pro status" with uber. Yeah you'll know about how much and direction but if you decline it you'll risk losing "pro status '
> 
> ...


You can quit anytime



Ubertool said:


> This is a non tippers dream . Shuffle it and eat the food.


And have one less app you can make money from


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Real Senorita said:


> hit the reject button for any thing less then 15$ / 30 minutes = less then 10 mile total run


If I did that I'd be doing about 1 delivery a day.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> You can quit anytime


So insightful, thanks!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Where is this magical place with $10 tips everywhere?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Where is this magical place with $10 tips everywhere?


Obviously in this poster's head, of course I question all these supposed "new members" that are simply either trolls or worse, trolls they have been booted off the forum by moderators.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Where is this magical place with $10 tips everywhere?


It's where unicorns ride horses with a carrot on a stick.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

It exists.


----------



## Real Senorita (Mar 28, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Where is this magical place with $10 tips everywhere?





Solid 5 said:


> Obviously in this poster's head, of course I question all these supposed "new members" that are simply either trolls or worse, trolls they have been booted off the forum by moderators.





goobered said:


> It's where unicorns ride horses with a carrot on a stick.





Prawn Connery said:


> It exists.


A) sooner or later u will accept that ALL these apps are involved in unethical gimmicks to screw the needs of drivers and customers HENCE all is fair in this game

B) take it as a part time gig ONLY

C) open accounts on all apps available in your market

D) LEARN each app and learn to beat each algorithm

E) Hint: SMART ones knew the drop off location on UberEats long before UEats made it visible

F) I cant teach you ALL the smartness &#128515;


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Real Senorita said:


> A) sooner or later u will accept that ALL these apps are involved in unethical gimmicks to screw the needs of drivers and customers HENCE all is fair in this game
> 
> B) take it as a part time gig ONLY
> 
> ...


Like I said, a member that was banned by the moderators that decided to activate a new account. Looks like a report to the moderators is coming soon


----------



## Real Senorita (Mar 28, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> Like I said, a member that was banned by the moderators that decided to activate a new account. Looks like a report to the moderators is coming soon


just cz u r busy running 3$ orders does not mean we all are &#128513;


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Real Senorita said:


> A) sooner or later u will accept that ALL these apps are involved in unethical gimmicks to screw the needs of drivers and customers HENCE all is fair in this game
> 
> B) take it as a part time gig ONLY
> 
> ...


It's not rocket science, its delivery. All of your "tricks" are common knowledge here. What are u giving handjobs with each order?



Prawn Connery said:


> It exists.


Not on this planet


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Real Senorita said:


> just cz u r busy running 3$ orders does not mean we all are &#128513;


Son, if you read any of my insightful posts you would understand that I rarely even take an order under eight dollars, I feel the ban hammer coming pretty soon.



uberboy1212 said:


> It's not rocket science, its delivery. All of your "tricks" are common knowledge here. What are u giving handjobs with each order?
> 
> 
> Not on this planet


Please do not feed the trolls


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Not on this planet


If you say so


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prawn Connery said:


> If you say so


Why do t u show it then? Show it or gtfo with that BS

Fantasy land doesn't count


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Why do t u show it then? Show it or gtfo with that BS


Because I don't want everybody and their brother to jump on it and make it impossible to get consistent work?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> Because I don't want everybody and their brother to jump on it and make it impossible to get consistent work?





uberboy1212 said:


> Why do t u show it then? Show it or gtfo with that BS
> 
> Fantasy land doesn't count


@uberboy1212 They all talk a big game until they need to prove something, then it's crickets. Especially the members that haven't been here very long. Stop feeding the trolls!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prawn Connery said:


> Because I don't want everybody and their brother to jump on it and make it impossible to get consistent work?


Not asking to show any restaurant names


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I don't need to prove anything to you. I'm just telling you, they exist. If you don't know about it, too bad.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prawn Connery said:


> I don't need to prove anything to you. I'm just telling you, they exist. If you don't know about it, too bad.


Yea that's what I thought clown


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Pay me $1500 and I'll share.

You want freebies, and when you're denied, you get mad and crabby?


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

Quit now and prepare to file unemployment. 10 hours for $100 driving your car. Beyond insulting.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> Pay me $1500 and I'll share.
> 
> You want freebies, and when you're denied, you get mad and crabby?


LMAO I don't even ask for that much


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Prawn Connery said:


> What app is that?


Gh



Solid 5 said:


> I'm assuming that the only reason you took it was because you have a guarantee in your area?


Nope.. Working on 100% acceptance rate.



Boca Ratman said:


> What platform is this?


GH.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> @uberboy1212 They all talk a big game until they need to prove something, then it's crickets. Especially the members that haven't been here very long. Stop feeding the trolls!


LMAO seriously? Talk a big game? For what?

What is it that you think I stand to gain here by "talking a big game?"


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> LMAO seriously? Talk a big game? For what?
> 
> What is it that you think I stand to gain here by "talking a big game?"


Attention usually, trolls like that yum yum


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Prius13 said:


> No possibility of tip..
> View attachment 438774


So which item became your dinner?


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Prawn Connery said:


> I don't need to prove anything to you. I'm just telling you, they exist. If you don't know about it, too bad.


I actually agree here...in my area, I only accept over $10 orders, and the final amounts have been $15+. I absolutely don't think this is everywhere, and I've been getting repeat customers that have been giving more. I have to be selective during these times, my goals are to have the least interactions.


----------



## Real Senorita (Mar 28, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> It's not rocket science, its delivery. All of your "tricks" are common knowledge here. What are u giving handjobs with each order?
> 
> 
> Not on this planet


was there really a need to share your family recipe of success here open in public?



DiceyDan said:


> I actually agree here...in my area, I only accept over $10 orders, and the final amounts have been $15+. I absolutely don't think this is everywhere, and I've been getting repeat customers that have been giving more. I have to be selective during these times, my goals are to have the least interactions.


Yup !
& this is what I am trying to tell these few English majors here whom I have seen proudly serving the needy "apps" with stack orders of less then $5 &#128512;


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Well shit, I make $20/order. I get a foot massage from each customer too.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Last night was better.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> No possibility of tip..
> View attachment 438774


We call those keepers, leave it in your car and keep driving. Hope you are hungry. I would never take a $0 tip GH order, too easy to make more than any block income at this point.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> We call those keepers, leave it in your car and keep driving. Hope you are hungry. I would never take a $0 tip GH order, too easy to make more than any block income at this point.


What is this "GH" you refer to? Should I ask Jerka Dirka?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Why people DON'T tip during these times is BEYOND ME


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> Why people DON'T tip during these times is BEYOND ME


Ignorance plain and simple.

I will say I get at least one or two a day that profusely thank me for being out doing delivery. Not because I'm anything great but because they truly do appreciate it. It's really a nice thing to see.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So which item became your dinner?


I delivered it. With a smile.


----------

